

Career Counselor: Bill Gates or Steve Jobs? - kenjackson
http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2011/03/20/career-counselor-bill-gates-or-steve-jobs/rival-philosophies-both-compelling

======
IVirOrfeo
Hitler or Stalin?

~~~
alexsb92
That's probably the fastest instance of Godwin's Law at work.

Regarding the article however, I'd agree with Bill, though I can see both of
their points. The problem with kids/teens is that most are lazy by default. I
was relatively lazy too, but only because I was lacking some sort of
motivation and until I got to university (this last september), and until I
came down to the Valley, for an internship, I figured how much I could have
done instead of wasting my time. So I think it all boils down to motivating
kids. You motivate them, and they'll do well either by themselves or on tests
and whatever other else standard teaching entails, but until you motivate
them, and get the ball rolling, as soon as you let them off the hook, they'll
go back to their old habits.

